# Intel Core 2 Duo e7500 Temperatures.



## hkseo100 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey guys.

I made a new build,

it has an Intel Core 2 Duo E7500. (2.93ghz 3mb cache wolfedale)

The stock heatsink broke, so i got a different one.
and i applied arctic silver 5 with it.

Now, basically I understand that there is a Initial Temperature VS Baked Temperature (After it hardeneD)

My arctic 5 is just applied now, and idle is 32 degrees. (speed stepped 1.6ghz)
with, CPU Burn-in running for 5 minutes, (2.93ghz) is around Average is around 41-43 and top is 46 degrees celcius. Is this a good temperature scale? Also, will it be better when Arctic 5 is baked?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

sounds good to me!


----------



## hkseo100 (Aug 28, 2008)

oh, i thought theywere supposed to be a lot lower.

in my intel stock sink, it was 30 and 40.


----------



## hkseo100 (Aug 28, 2008)

BTW, how long exactly should i run CPU burn-in for to get the right temps?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It should settle in a week or so and maybe even drop a couple of degrees C. However, if I were you I would not worry about those temps any more, they are right where they need to be at this time, so you are good to go.


----------

